# Kennedy or Reload RDA



## Mahir (11/2/17)

Hi peeps anyone have stock of Kennedy 24/25 clones? I'm also looking for the Reload RDA


----------



## Mahir (11/2/17)

The Kennedy with 2 post deck


----------



## Alex_123 (13/2/17)

Have you checked @Throat Punch ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (14/2/17)

Alex_123 said:


> Have you checked @Throat Punch ?



I'm looking for a clone Kennedy. Geez, I don't have R1700 to spend on a rda lol. Authentic reload would be nice but surprisingly no one brought in any. Very strange since vape reviewers rate that rda very highly.


----------



## PistolJay (21/2/17)

The 2 post is the Trickster right?

http://vapeshop.co.za/Kennedy-24-trickster-RDA-1:1

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-clone-kennedy-trickster-24x-rda?variant=33095749070

http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/product/kennedy-25-rda-clone/


----------



## Mahir (21/2/17)

PistolJay said:


> The 2 post is the Trickster right?
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/Kennedy-24-trickster-RDA-1:1
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff bro. Ohmmyecig has the one I want but I'm having trouble on their website. Do they have an online store? Cos I don't see an add to cart option.


----------

